# has anyone built-up a passat w8 4motion?



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

i dont think there is any aftermarket at all, but with 280hp and AWD, the passat should be a nice car. i would love to see a race version with a wide body and 400hp all motor, mmmmmm.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: has anyone built-up a passat w8 4motion? (2manvr6)*

Well if HPA needs a doner car for a twin turbo set up, I'm volunteering mine..


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: has anyone built-up a passat w8 4motion? (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Well if HPA needs a doner car for a twin turbo set up, I'm volunteering mine..

















i wonder how much power they would be able to make







and would it be able to compete with a rs6? also is the w8 a 32valve motor?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: has anyone built-up a passat w8 4motion? (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_
i wonder how much power they would be able to make







and would it be able to compete with a rs6? also is the w8 a 32valve motor?

I believe VW built a one-off with 400 hp. Yes, it is a 32V.


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: has anyone built-up a passat w8 4motion? (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_
I believe VW built a one-off with 400 hp. Yes, it is a 32V.

got any pics?


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: has anyone built-up a passat w8 4motion? (2manvr6)*

The W8 Turbo is all hearsay from what I can tell. Some say VW made a one off and others don't. All I could dig up was an image of a W8 speedometer with the needle pegged around 300km/h... 180mph... 400hp W8TT = 180mph is questionable.


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: has anyone built-up a passat w8 4motion? (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_The W8 Turbo is all hearsay from what I can tell. Some say VW made a one off and others don't. All I could dig up was an image of a W8 speedometer with the needle pegged around 300km/h... 180mph... 400hp W8TT = 180mph is questionable. 

i think it hitting it without the turbos would be impossible though so it must have had something done to it. post the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: has anyone built-up a passat w8 4motion? (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_The W8 Turbo is all hearsay from what I can tell. Some say VW made a one off and others don't. All I could dig up was an image of a W8 speedometer with the needle pegged around 300km/h... 180mph... 400hp W8TT = 180mph is questionable. 

Picture circulated of the VW "R40" about 2 years ago. It was Silverstone gray I believe. The pic you refer to was deemed a photochop.. Notice that all the guages were inop other than the speedo. This pic below is factual from a "stock" W8 6 speed (chip,mufflers). A previous run had a speed indicated about 6mph higher but a cam was not available. Considering the european W8 is governed to 155 in stock form, 180 mph is not out of reach in a modified version. The pic below is from an ungoverned version. 













_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 11:04 AM 12-19-2004_


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: has anyone built-up a passat w8 4motion? (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_
Picture circulated of the VW "R40" about 2 years ago. It was Silverstone gray I believe. The pic you refer to was deemed a photochop.. Notice that all the guages were inop other than the speedo. This pic below is factual from a "stock" W8 6 speed (chip,mufflers). A previous run had a speed indicated about 6mph higher but a cam was not available. Considering the european W8 is governed to 155 in stock form, 180 mph is not out of reach in a modified version. The pic below is from an ungoverned version. 











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats awesome. someone needs to build one up. i think vw shouldve made the passat w8 its "flagship" and focus on the smaller cars. i love the phaeton and all, but i think vw needs to stay focused on what sells, and the phaeton hasnt been much of a seller, yet.


----------

